# Tips for being Homeless Zine.



## menu (Feb 7, 2014)

So my girl and I are working on this little zine that we're going to be passing out the the homeless here in Spokane through food not bombs and just on the street. I have a grip of literature typed up already but a lot of it is just common sense shit that anyone can think of. but maybe some just need the reminder. Ive been looking at blogs online to see if I can find some more "inventive/out of the ordinary" ideas for staying warm. seeing as how its winter in NE Washington. which is brutal. but I was just looking for some ideas you guys might have. maybe on how to keep warm, outside of the typical "bundle up" type answers. any suggestions are welcome though. alright. shoot...

thanks
-Menu


----------



## Hylyx (Feb 7, 2014)

Hot water bottles are great
If you have a somewhat out-of-the way spot, pallets can make a great little shelter with some blankets/cardboard/whatever.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 7, 2014)

I was thinking pallets with a bunch of newspaper shoved between the two slat sets. Would be like an insulated wall. Candles can be dangerous if you don't pay attention to them but one candle can heat a 2-3 person space given a bit of time.

Take a sock (tube style, no ankle jobbies) and fill it at least half way with rice, take it into a gas station or w/e place with a microwave and dry nuke it for a minute or two. It'll hold a lot of heat for a little while.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 7, 2014)

the easiest urban shelter is prolly just sticking 2-3 pallets against a wall you can do a double layer to keep the rain out. stuffing dry leaves in your clothes will help allot against the cold too.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 8, 2014)

I could probably build a homeless shelter from CARDBOARD if the city would approve.

On a smaller scale, that shit is EVERYWHERE. A single piece will deflect the wind. 

It can be WATERPROOFED.


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 8, 2014)

if you cuddle a gallon jug of water (or a couple water bottles) in your sleeping bag, it'll keep you warm as shit.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 8, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> if you cuddle a gallon jug of water (or a couple water bottles) in your sleeping bag, it'll keep you warm as shit.



i think the most common mistake people do is to put on as much clothing as possible inside their bag. you need that air to insulate.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 8, 2014)

Tick Dickler said:


> i think the most common mistake people do is to put on as much clothing as possible inside their bag. you need that air to insulate.



Bubble wrap


----------



## menu (Feb 10, 2014)

thanks dudes. that rice idea is good. i have about 4 pages of stuff I just kinda rambled on about. ive been traveling for many moons so i do have a lot of experience. i def like the out of the ordinary ideas.


----------



## slimJack (Feb 15, 2014)

newspaper underneath ur clothes


----------



## ilikesurreal (Feb 16, 2014)

Put news paper in your clothes


----------

